# Cliff Budd: Cubera snapper and goliath grouper swarm the inlet



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

By Cliff Budd fishing columnist
July 18, 2004 Jupiter, Florida.

Jetty fishermen are enjoying lots of action early in the morning and late in the afternoon. 

Some of the fish that they are catching are good-sized mangrove snapper, mutton snapper, and (get this) cubera snapper up to 40 pounds. One of the challenges that come with snapper fishing at the inlet are that once the fish are hooked, they run into the rocks. But, the good news is that snapper will eat just about any bait, live or dead. Just make sure you use enough weight to get your bait to the bottom. Also, be prepared to loose some rigs. 

Goliath grouper are another fish that seem to be making a major comeback. However, most of these fish are juvenile. Mackerel fishing at the jetty has been really good, even though most of the fish are small. 

A big surprise came when a large school of pompano moved through during the week. Most of anglers who used live shrimp as bait caught their share of large fish.

Marina, tackle shops: 

•Juno Pier: Hollan told me that there a lot of small mackerel hitting around the pilings of the pier. Blue runners and barracuda are summertime regulars. Snook fishing has been excellent around the pier, probably because the bait fish are thick. 

•J.R. Custom Rods: Dave reported that catch and release snook fishing at the jetty has been good. So has mutton and mangrove snapper fishing at the inlet.

•Capt. Rufus Wakeman (Stuart): Tarpon are making their last showing along the beaches. Snook are near St. Lucie Inlet, and small tarpon are hitting plastic baits in the north fork of the river. 

•Capt. Carl Ball (Ft. Lauderdale/Key Biscayne): Night fishing for small tarpon and decent sized snook has been good under area bridges. Flats fishing has been respectable; anglers are catching 1 to 3 tarpon up to 50 pounds, permit up to 14 pounds, and bonefish up to 9 pounds.


----------

